# Dayton 2Z806 motor for $21 on clearance!!!



## dave the dead

Hey all! I just wanted to pass the word that Grainger currently is running a clearance sale on the Dayton 2Z806 motor that has been discontinued. This is the 6 RPM workhorse gearmotor that is suggested for motorizing a Flying Crank Ghost. Purchases can only be made by calling the customer service # 1-888-361-8649, and of course supplies are limited. This is not available on the website. Normal price on this motor was over 50 bucks.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Thank's for the info I'm going to check it out right now.


----------



## Desmodus

I saw that on their website, but to order from Grainger, don't you have to be a business ? 
Here's the page:
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/itemDetailsRender.shtml?ItemId=1611790323


----------



## Desmodus

Ah, scratch that - it turns you don't !
If you order, don't use the website, you'll have to register as a company.
Just call them at their toll free number, they can make an "accommodation purchase", it's sort of a one-shot deal where the public can order.
1-888-361-8649 
They respond 24/7 !

So in short, I just got myself another brand new 2Z806 for $22 ! 

That sure beats paying $57 from amazon (electric motor warehouse) for it.
Looks like Anastasia will be getting a sister (or maybe a brother) ..


----------



## dave the dead

cool beans Desmodus! Did they happen to say how many more they had?


----------



## heresjohnny

I just tried and they said they were sold out. Anybody hearing anything different?


----------



## Desmodus

You're kidding ?! They're out ? Well then, either I got really lucky and got the last or next to last one, or, I'll find out via a phone call Monday morning that my order will be cancelled. They were having issues with their computer system when I called. 
Dave, no, they didn't say how many were left, and it didn't occur to me to ask. In fact, she couldn't tell me exactly how much shipping would be, but we figured FedEx ground would be around $7 or so. 
She _did _manage to check my local Graingers distribution point, and she said they were out, so it appears that the inventory feature was actually accessible to her at least.. so who knows... or maybe their manager said to stop selling them on accommodation or something!

To anyone who couldn't get one, I'd call again on Monday, it can't hurt to try. 
And keep an eye on that webpage.. 
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...emnum&QueryString=2z806&submit.x=0&submit.y=0

Good luck all


----------



## Desmodus

Well, I called Grainger today just to check the status of my order, and found out it had been cancelled, due to lack of inventory. So that's that. Done.
Gee, that's nice - and they didn't inform me, I had to go call them to find this out. 

Now, supposedly, Dayton has a replacement motor for the discontinued 2Z806, it's the 1MBF5 , but early reports of useage indicate that this motor is very noisy - much louder than the venerable 2Z806. It's also a little faster, 6.6 RPM as opposed to 6RPM. Not only that, but it seems a little more expensive to me too.. I just don't think $57 is reasonable for what we use it for. 

I've heard of people using rotisserie motors and stuff, as cheap substitutes.. I wonder about those cheap little $20 motors that you see around Halloween that are made for rotating hanging props ... I mean, wouldn't they work ? Hmm..


----------



## dave the dead

monsterguts.com also has a replacement motor available, but I'm not sure of their price....might want to check them out.


----------



## heresjohnny

Just my opinion, you don't need the dayton to have a FCG. I built my first ghost back in 05 with a $12 motor from www.herbach.com (13.5 RPM), and it has done fine even hauling one of those fairly heavy plastic skulls up and down. I am fine with 13.5 RPM, doesn't have to be 6. Keep an eye on the surplus sites for deals on AC gear motors.

http://www.johnnyspage.com/video/FCG2005a.wmv


----------

